# Diffusé du streaming veetle ou sopcast via appleTV ?



## WalkingMan (27 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Voila j'ai besoin d'un petit renseignement ;

Etant fan de sport, il m'arrive assez souvent de regarder certaines retransmissions sportives en direct sur Internet via les systeme veetle, sopcast, etc.

Je souhaiterais, au lieu de les visionner sur mon écran 15", les regarder sur mon plasma 60" (certains flux dépassent les 1500 ko/S donc ca devrait être regardable).

Je me demandais si via un apple tv je pouvais espérer réussir ceci, soit :

- directement via l'apple tv ?
- en partageant l'affichage (et si possible l'audio) de mon mac, sur lequel serait diffusé le fameux streaming, sur l'appletv (déjà est ce possible de partager ? ensuite comment ? par câbles ? par wifi ?)

Merci de vos retours,

Si vous avez d'autres idées, je suis preneur.


----------

